# cutest mouse home ever!



## Mouse Girl (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok so call me crazy but i came across this article whilst researching whether or not dolls house furniture is suitable and non toxic for mice (not permanently i only want to use it to take pictures to create a calendar and to hopefully raise money for my local small animal rescue) but i thought it was so sweet and am thinking about making one to use in my picture taking (and maybe keep some of my pet mice in for the cuteness factor) but what are your thoughts? is it in your opinion safe for mice? are there any modifications you would make?


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

It depends on the materials it made of. And how it would contain the mice from leaving.


----------



## Mouse Girl (Dec 2, 2010)

just realized i didn't post the link here it is: http://www.stufftotweet.com/tweetthis/w ... mster-cage


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I suppose it would be a good place for them to play while supervised or while ur taking photos but im not sure id leave them in there perminantly


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree. I would use it as a play ground. Take pictures there. But I don't know that it would be escape proof. If its wood they can chew right through it if they wanted to.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
I prefer an appropriate habitat,which means enough space,lots of bedding,hay,places to hide and to dig.
Even if you just use it to take pictures,I don't like it.
Especially for animal keeping newbies and children it gives the impression that small animals are toys.
But that's just my personal opinion.Your mice wouldn't suffer if you put them in there to take pictures.


----------



## Mouse Girl (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks for you opinions just going to use it to take some cute pictures won't have to make any modifications that way


----------

